# A couple of quick question



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Looking at the requirements for an AI ORV permit.

Do you use the jack that came with your 4x4 or do you purchase something else, with a higher lift?

Tow strap or chain? What rating do most of you use? 

How big of a shovel do you carry?

Do you carry you own pump or air tank incase the station is not working?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Orest said:


> Looking at the requirements for an AI ORV permit.
> 
> Do you use the jack that came with your 4x4 or do you purchase something else, with a higher lift?


i just use the jack that came with my truck 



> Tow strap or chain? What rating do most of you use?


strap , i really wouldn't want to see the damage a chain would do to you or either one of the vehicles if it broke . 3,000 lb ?? 


> How big of a shovel do you carry?


all i carry is a folding army shovel ; it has done the job when needed along with a top from a five gallon bucket 


> Do you carry you own pump or air tank incase the station is not working?


i do have a 12 volt air compressor ; but i got it when i used the toyota on the beach . i would really hate to see how fast it would 'burn' up trying to fill the tires on my ford 250... 
i have never seen the pumps at AI not working


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Since we have a t/c, we carry a bottle jack, along with the factory jack. Not sure that our factory jack would pick up our t/c. Tow strap only. 1 is a 30' flat strap(30k) and a 30' round bungey strap that is rated around 37k. A number of clevis' are also kept in the bag. We carry a long handled shovel. We got our t/c stuck down at the VA. line at night by ourselves and sure glad that the handle was long. We don't carry an air compressor(maybe someday). We also carry several long and wide pieces of carpet(they were very useful last time) and a number of 2" X 12" X 12" pieces of treated wood. pelican man


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The shovel size is easy. Get as small a shovel as YOU want to dig YOUR truck out with. The tow strap is similar, get the biggest you can afford. When the strap is jerked it will load with nearly twice the weight of both trucks. Newtons law. Your truck is stuck, it doesn't have the power to overcome the ruts it dug. The truck that will pull you out has to overcome that, plus it's own weight & your weight combined with what it will take to get yours to climb out. That is not the place to save a few dollars.

If you think about one thing, it would be a rising tide and no one to help you. The smaller the shovel the longer it will take to get you dug out. The weaker the strap the more it will break. If the few dollars you save with the smallest of both is not offset with the damage rising water will do to YOUR truck, go cheap.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Do you use the jack that came with your 4x4 or do you purchase something else, with a higher lift?


I got a Hi-Lift jack. Didn't want to fool with the OEM one. Easy up, easy down. Mounts on my rear hitch. Have found the thing pretty useful around the yard too. Can be set up as a come-along, and it'll also pull a fence post in a half a minute.  



> Tow strap or chain? What rating do most of you use?


I use a snatch strap. The stretchy kind. Heavy as you can afford. Also, make sure you have some way to connect it to the front and rear of your vehicle if needed. I have front and rear hitches and a hitch insert with a recovery hook attached.



> How big of a shovel do you carry?


I have one of the shorter ones, full size blade, with the "D" handle on the end. Mounts on my roof basket.



> Do you carry you own pump or air tank incase the station is not working?


Pumps that will actually fill your tires will be expensive and a pain to set up. Tanks probably won't have enough air unless you go CO2.
.


----------

